# Neve - Serra do Marão 27/02/2016



## Snifa (27 Fev 2016 às 18:11)

Boas,

já regressado dos gelos do Marão, deixo algumas fotos que fiz hoje, temperaturas a variar entre os *-1* e -*2.5 ºc *, tempo quase sempre encoberto , aguaceiros fracos de neve e nevoeiros.

A acumulação era muita, cheguei a enterrar as pernas na neve até ao joelho em algumas zonas 

Do Porto ao Marão ( pousada) nem uma hora de caminho leva, é um sítio fantástico para apreciar a neve aqui bem perto e com fácil acesso, de referir que, apesar de tanta neve, as estradas do Marão estavam impecáveis para se poder circular em segurança:


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Fev 2016 às 18:20)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> já regressado dos gelos do Marão, deixo algumas fotos que fiz hoje, temperaturas a variar entre os *-1* e -*2.5 ºc *, tempo quase sempre encoberto , aguaceiros fracos de neve e nevoeiros.
> 
> ...



Muito boas fotos! A que cotas +/- foram tiradas?


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 18:21)

Fabuloso! Grandes fotos!


----------



## ampa62 (27 Fev 2016 às 18:36)

Excelentes fotos Snifa


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 18:48)

Que beleza de fotos/paisagens!


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2016 às 20:03)

João Ferreira disse:


> Muito boas fotos! A que cotas +/- foram tiradas?



Obrigado João Ferreira, a cota a que fiz as fotos andou +/- entre os 900 e 1000 metros


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 20:34)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> já regressado dos gelos do Marão, deixo algumas fotos que fiz hoje, temperaturas a variar entre os *-1* e -*2.5 ºc *, tempo quase sempre encoberto , aguaceiros fracos de neve e nevoeiros.
> 
> ...


Fantástico!!!! Ver a minha serra favorita (e a mais bonita ) cheia de neve...fico sem palavras


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2016 às 21:22)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> já regressado dos gelos do Marão, deixo algumas fotos que fiz hoje, temperaturas a variar entre os *-1* e -*2.5 ºc *, tempo quase sempre encoberto , aguaceiros fracos de neve e nevoeiros.
> 
> ...


Fantástico!  grandes fotos e paisagens


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2016 às 00:18)

Precioso!!


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2016 às 00:37)

Snifa que postais!!! 

Essas grandes angulares muito bem captadas!

Um dia memorável dá para ver!
Abraço e obrigado pela fantástica viagem!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2016 às 01:30)

Quase me enganava e pensava que essas fotos eram da Finlândia (fez me lembrar os locais dos campeonatos de rally)! Eheheh, brincadeiras à parte, excelentes registos, parabéns!


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2016 às 09:48)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários 

Cá ficam mais algumas, também de ontem no Marão


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 23:29)

Excelentes registos @Snifa 

Gostei muito das fotos, principalmente a das eólicas no monte, fantástico.


----------



## MeteoFan™ (28 Fev 2016 às 23:33)

Imagens Espectaculares.

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## João Pedro (29 Fev 2016 às 22:57)

Simplesmente fabulosas Snifa!  Que maravilha de fotos!  Ainda estava aquele ambiente mágico e puro de um nevão acabado de cair. Parabéns e obrigado pela coragem de ir lá a cima sem medo de ficar pelo caminho!


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2016 às 20:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Simplesmente fabulosas Snifa!  Que maravilha de fotos!  Ainda estava aquele ambiente mágico e puro de um nevão acabado de cair. Parabéns e obrigado pela coragem de ir lá a cima sem medo de ficar pelo caminho!



Sim, todas aquelas condições de céu encoberto com nevoeiro deu um ambiente interessante.

Não foi necessário ir lá cima, aliás nem se podia pois a estrada para as antenas  estava cheia de neve e cortada pela Polícia.

As fotos foram todas feitas na zona da pousada e na antiga estrada do Marão ( que estava limpinha de neve e gelo.) a seguir à pousada .

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2016 às 21:54)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, todas aquelas condições de céu encoberto com nevoeiro deu um ambiente interessante.
> 
> Não foi necessário ir lá cima, aliás nem se podia pois a estrada para as antenas  estava cheia de neve e cortada pela Polícia.
> 
> ...


Pois, quando falei em ir lá acima foi mesmo só até à pousada!


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2016 às 22:02)

Enfim, que dizer?

Acho que todas as serras portuguesas só tinham a ganhar se tivessem uma floresta assim.

Se a serra é bonita no verão, no inverno então, e pintada de branco, ganha um encanto único.

Obrigado por captares e partilhares esse encanto.


----------

